# British Composers: Richard Arnell



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Arnell is a composer I discovered several years back. Since then I have been collecting all of the cd recordings that have come out on the Dutton/Epoch label. I'm not just there yet(2 I don't have. Had to special order). I started w/ his Sym.#3 and The New Age - Overture, op 2 recording. IMO, along w/Walton's #1, his #3 is the finest 20th century British symphony. I say British but in truth he composed this while in the US. He and his wife were visiting the US based 1939 World Fair, when WWII broke out in England and there were forced to stay during the war and few years after. I hope many of you have heard of this composer but this was a real find for me. If not please check him out. Thanks.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I heard his 3rd symphony not too long ago and while there were plenty of wonderful moments, it seemed to meander a bit and I tend to prefer works that stay more unified and cohesive. Nevertheless, I am still willing to relisten to the work and explore some more of his oeuvre if this symphony is at all indicative of his style. By the way, I actually prefer Arnell's 3rd to Walton's 1st and about half of Vaughan Williams's just on first listening, despite my main quibble.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Trout said:


> I heard his 3rd symphony not too long ago and while there were plenty of wonderful moments, it seemed to meander a bit and I tend to prefer works that stay more unified and cohesive. Nevertheless, I am still willing to relisten to the work and explore some more of his oeuvre if this symphony is at all indicative of his style. By the way, I actually prefer Arnell's 3rd to Walton's 1st and about half of Vaughan Williams's just on first listening, despite my main quibble.


That is OK. If we all didn't have different opinions, how dull would this world be?


----------

